# The police under attack in London !!



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Pretty serious stuff....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14435187


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-14435251


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

Extreme situation, and very little role for a dog in that enviroment.

Mark


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Mark Horne said:


> Extreme situation, and very little role for a dog in that enviroment.
> 
> Mark


I found it shocking when I saw it on the news this morning, and was glad I didn't see any dogs deployed in there too. Horrible !


----------



## Sandra King (Mar 29, 2011)

Poor Horses... they weren't asked to be deployed either.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Sandra King said:


> Poor Horses... they weren't asked to be deployed either.


I don't suppose the police officers were queing up to get in there either !


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

Reminds me a bit of the WTO protests in 99' which later became the WTO riots. I don't remember dogs being deployed there either but SPD certainly did have mounted patrols working.


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

I think those guns with rubber bullets would have been helpful, at least given them some distance. They seemed outnumbered also.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> I think those guns with rubber bullets would have been helpful, at least given them some distance. They seemed outnumbered also.



pssssst........ Tobi , the other coppers here will probably get mad at me for letting this secret out but , we are outnumbered on most things we deal with . 

Shhhh... don't tell anybody else .


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Jim Nash said:


> pssssst........ Tobi , the other coppers here will probably get mad at me for letting this secret out but , we are outnumbered on most things we deal with .
> 
> Shhhh... don't tell anybody else .


Lol......i won't , i'm good at keeping open secrets.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> pssssst........ Tobi , the other coppers here will probably get mad at me for letting this secret out but , we are outnumbered on most things we deal with .
> 
> Shhhh... don't tell anybody else .


Oh sure, I imagine next you'll be demonstrating the secret handshake.

DFrost


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

You need Jack Reacher!!


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Dammit Jim! Now we're done for!

Rubber bullets and bean bags are great. Here, take that with you hoodlum!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Dammit Jim! Now we're done for!
> 
> Rubber bullets and bean bags are great. Here, take that with you hoodlum!


I think there is nothing like the old traditional tear gas and fire hoses to break up a riot. At least the MP and shop owners were
condemning the rioters. Here in the US, the local politicians are
likely to be on the side of the rioters. Liberating a big screen TV (or some nice threads ) from the local store owned by your neighbor is always a great way to show your displeasure with the system? :-(


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Sorry I couldn't help myself . That will be the last secret I give out for free . The rest will be coming out on my DVD .  I am sorry I ever watched any of the news reports on this , some truely stupid statements have been made by all the talking heads . Evidently one of the concerns some have is the Officer didn't wait to be shot at before shooting the suspect . The other was that the local officers need training on what a criminal looks like . Awesome stuff right there can't wait for the pictures to come out on what they look like . All these years of going by behavior and someone could of just pointed them out for me .


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

London is in it's third night of rioting and has spread to different parts of the city. It has also spread to other cities of Birmingham and Leeds. Outrageous....

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/10318089


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Dammit Jim! Now we're done for!
> 
> Rubber bullets and bean bags are great. Here, take that with you hoodlum!


 
The 40mm wood baton round skipping towards your shins is one of my favorites
As is the FN 303


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

The police in Britain are toothless and walk around like little boys with one hand tied behind their backs not because they are bad cops but because they have their balls in a clamp by liberal, stupid decision makers. If they so much as "hurt" a suspect they have to fill in tons of forms and are investigated. The youth know this and are taking full advantage of this. Even if they are convicted they will get a slap on the wrist. 

Liberal sh*ts have caused this problem and we are now at the mercy of the mob.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> The 40mm wood baton round skipping towards your shins is one of my favorites
> As is the FN 303


 That's hardrcore. Nice.


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

We used the Arwen 37 multi. 5 rounds during the America's summit.
Mike


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

We hosted the g8 seven years ago. Best part about it was all the training and all the cool toys

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Mark Horne said:


> Extreme situation, and very little role for a dog in that enviroment.
> 
> Mark


The latest apparently...111 police officers and 5 police dogs injured as stated on the BBC tonight. Why do they have dogs in there ?


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> The latest apparently...111 police officers and 5 police dogs injured as stated on the BBC tonight. Why do they have dogs in there ?


 
From what I just read on the news, they have deployed 16,000 officers so surely some were probably k9 as well. Serious situation it is.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Seems like it varies from place to place on the use of dogs for crowd control . We don't do it here unless we have to rescue an officer . 

We had the Republican National Convention here last election . Intell we got was the protesters had some nasty suprises for K9s if they encountered them . Our K9s we only used to check routes for explosives and protect equipment . 

But most were used to support regular patrol officers on calls since we were so short handed on the streets because most officers were pulled away to do crowd control . I was happy to be answering regular calls and not be a part of that mess . 

I can see the time of using horses for crowd control changing also . I've seen some riots where the protesters really made them ineffective . I've also heard protesters planning to stop horses in some brutal ways .


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Denise Gatlin said:


> From what I just read on the news, they have deployed 16,000 officers so surely some were probably k9 as well. Serious situation it is.


Serious situation indeed, only the riotting has spread to other cities and not just London. Doesn't look like the scenario for a dog in there watching the pictures, it looks like utter mayhem. Where would the dog's role be in all of that ? Utterly outrageous, shops, cars and buses, buildings on fire....big fire !!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

It isn't crowd control exactly, it's more well...I don't know exactly. Mobs of youths destroying shops and property, lighting fires and looting all over the place. Never seen anything quite like it !

Parliament is being recalled on Thursday so they can sit and have a chat about things. I heard plastic bullets may be considered according to the BBC earlier, dunno yet.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

It seems to me that the dogs are effective in dispersing crowds.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uh5Kn6unkps&feature=related


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> The latest apparently...111 police officers and 5 police dogs injured as stated on the BBC tonight. Why do they have dogs in there ?


Can't speak for the Britts, but we generally only use dogs as protection for the apprehension team. 

DFrost


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

Ya, but I *thought* (just let me know if I shouldn't DO that) one of the main reasons you take a dog with you for apprehension is to prevent the perp from running/fighting/etc. They scare the crap out of perps and their accessories so they sit up and fly right when a K9 is on the scene. No?


----------

